# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Tinkerine Aims to Educate Via 3D Printers In Asia

## Brian_Krassenstein

Tinkerine’s full line of 3D products is headed to Korea, as the fledgling company just signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with SoftBank Commerce Korea (SBCK). The contract outlines a deal for SBCK to distribute the high performance Ditto™ Pro prosumer 3D printer, the Tinkerine U education technology platform, and its printer filament series into the Asian Pacific Region. Tinkerine and SBCK have a long-range outlook for a number of sales and distribution options within the Asian Pacific education, retail, and enterprise sectors.  More details on this deal can be found here: http://3dprint.com/13913/tinkerine-sbck-asia-schools

----------


## PriorityGuy

Nice idea. I hope that it is successful.

----------

